# Quiver recommendations?



## DaddyPaul (Aug 7, 2012)

Here is what it must have:

1.  Mount super, super tight to my Super Kodiak.
2.  Hold 4 or 5 arrows, again super tight and can't rattle at the shot.
3.  Position my arrows so that they are moved back towards the string a little bit.

The Great Northern Kickback seems to fit the bill but I'm not sure about how tightly it mounts to the bow.  Any recommendations or suggestions are welcome.


----------



## frankwright (Aug 7, 2012)

I have heard good things about the kanati Angle quiver but have never used one. It might be an option for you.

http://www.kanatiquiver.com/Kanatiangle.html


----------



## DaddyPaul (Aug 7, 2012)

Just saw where Eagle's Flight has a "setback" mount for the gripper that may work.  Pretty solid reviews and supposedly lightweight which is a plus.

That Kanati seems to have a lot going on, probably a great piece of equipment but a little busy looking for me.


----------



## beaulesye10 (Aug 8, 2012)

I have the Great Northern strap on 5 arrow quiver on my recurve and it doesn't make a peep and keeps my arrows right there handy...

But I will say I bought a cat quiver for my longbow arrows. Its just amazing to hold just a bow with no extras to watch out for, or big white fletching waving around with every shot....  I don't think I'll ever go back to a bow mounted quiver.


----------



## Jake Allen (Aug 8, 2012)

Big Jim makes a very good bow quiver. Easy on/off and very quiet.
The quietest, and most secure I have used so far.


Another nod too for a Great Northern Adjustable Strap on quiver.
But, a GN is going to run you about $40.00 more than Jim's.

With any bow quiver, I make a fabric cover to slip over the fletchings.

To me, while hunting deer or hogs, a bow quiver is as hand as a pocket on a shirt.
I carry enough stuff already on my side, or back.


----------



## TIMBERGHOST (Aug 8, 2012)

Selway Slide On for Recurves - not the Quick Detach, but the original Slide On model.  It will fit super snug down at or below the fade outs and also acts as a silencer/vibration dampener.  Killed a bunch of  whitetails using this set up on my old Bear, Black Bear Recurve. I think they cost @ 70 bucks these days...  Also, a lot of times the noise and rattle comes from the fletchings rubbing against each other cause the arrows are too close in the gripper.  Get a 6 or 7 arrow model and only put 4 or 5 arrows in it (skipping a groove between each arrow) which will keep the feathers apart. I had a 5 arrow model but only toted 3 arrows in it for that purpose. You can adjust the positioning of the gripper back and forth some to put the arrows further back toward you if you like.


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Aug 8, 2012)

I've always liked the old Delta 7-Arrow quiver.  I never carried more than 5 arrows in mine, left the back slots empty.  Plenty of hood room to carry the biggest broadheads.  The gripper is fully adjustable, not only for distance from the hood, but also gripper tension which is nice if you decide to switch between skinny carbons and woodies.

The mounting is as solid as it gets because it's a bolt on.  It can, however, be removed easily by hand since the bolts have knurled heads.  It mounts into 1/4" X 20 bushings which, if your bow does not have them, can be installed quickly and easily.

If you are really concerned about weight, there are lighter quivers out there.  I always liked the extra mass on the bow since it adds stability.

Don't think Delta makes it anymore, but the current version is called the Fred Bear bow quiver.


----------



## markland (Aug 8, 2012)

ChrisSpikes said:


> I've always liked the old Delta 7-Arrow quiver.  I never carried more than 5 arrows in mine, left the back slots empty.  Plenty of hood room to carry the biggest broadheads.  The gripper is fully adjustable, not only for distance from the hood, but also gripper tension which is nice if you decide to switch between skinny carbons and woodies.
> 
> The mounting is as solid as it gets because it's a bolt on.  It can, however, be removed easily by hand since the bolts have knurled heads.  It mounts into 1/4" X 20 bushings which, if your bow does not have them, can be installed quickly and easily.
> 
> ...




X2 for me as well, love the Delta style quiver and have them on all my bows and even squandered a few spares just in case as well.  Great quiver with alot of adjustability and the option to carry more arrows for longer hunts or different game as well.


----------



## ErickS (Aug 8, 2012)

Love my Big Jim Quiver, tight easy on and off, no noise. Only thing it does not have that you are looking for is moving the arrows closer to the string. Oh and a great price.


----------



## DaddyPaul (Aug 9, 2012)

ErickS said:


> Love my Big Jim Quiver, tight easy on and off, no noise. Only thing it does not have that you are looking for is moving the arrows closer to the string. Oh and a great price.



If not for that one thing I'd already own one.  I may see if I can try one out down in Ocala this weekend and maybe I'll change my mind.  Price point is hard to resisit!


----------



## Jeff Roark (Aug 9, 2012)

I got a Big Jim medium hood quiver I'll swap for some 2016 aluminums that are 30in.

I bought a $15 Kwikee Klamp on and I love it. I like the 2 grippers.


----------



## BigJim Bow (Aug 9, 2012)

I am currently working on a set back arm for my quivers. I received the equipment to manufacturer them yesterday.

bigjim


----------



## DaddyPaul (Aug 9, 2012)

BigJim Bow said:


> I am currently working on a set back arm for my quivers. I received the equipment to manufacturer them yesterday.
> 
> bigjim



Can you bring me one to Ocala this weekend?  Have money!


----------



## DaddyPaul (Aug 26, 2012)

Eagle's Flight with Totem and Wing Setback feature...exactly what I wanted and makes my bow more quiet and shoots with less vibration to boot.  Absolutely love it so far.


----------



## Tailfeather (Aug 26, 2012)

Another Big Jim recommendation.  I love mine.


----------



## DaddyPaul (Aug 26, 2012)

Without the setback feature Big Jim's wasn't on my short list and I couldn't wait any longer to buy something.  Otherwise I would have bought one from the Large Feller.


----------



## DaddyPaul (Aug 26, 2012)

Doing a little looking around and found my Ranger has a built in "curve holder".  Who knew?


----------



## Skunkhound (Aug 26, 2012)

Just got my thunder horn boa quiver the other day , and so far so good. It's the black plastic one, not as nice as the leather, but very affordable, and very functional.


----------



## StikR (Sep 25, 2012)

ChrisSpikes said:


> I've always liked the old Delta 7-Arrow quiver.  I never carried more than 5 arrows in mine, left the back slots empty.  Plenty of hood room to carry the biggest broadheads.  The gripper is fully adjustable, not only for distance from the hood, but also gripper tension which is nice if you decide to switch between skinny carbons and woodies.
> 
> The mounting is as solid as it gets because it's a bolt on.  It can, however, be removed easily by hand since the bolts have knurled heads.  It mounts into 1/4" X 20 bushings which, if your bow does not have them, can be installed quickly and easily.
> 
> ...




Delta sold all of the dies and rights to their quiver to G Fred Asbell


----------



## stick-n-string (Sep 25, 2012)

tailfeather said:


> another big jim recommendation.  I love mine.



x2!!!


----------

